# Need to sync low voltage interior lights



## NewLookElectric (11 d ago)

I have a customer with open beam ceilings. She wants up-lighting running across the base of the beams on each side of the living room and also across the main beam in the center. I have a light switch installed on one of the walls with a small transformer and a run of low voltage tape lights providing the up lighting (hidden by trim) and customer is very happy with the effect. The main beam and far wall each have reasonably located access to 120 power. (Side note: Whole house is 20A 12 gauge wire, that’s been fun)

Problem is the customer doesn’t want to deal with drywall repairs to get the switch to operate the other two locations. She also doesn’t want to install a smart system or control it from her phone as the house is used as a vacation rental

I would like to add a transmitter to the existing switch and put hidden receivers at other two locations so all the lights are synced up. Feit lighting has their onesync system which fills the bill, but is overly complicated, hit-and-miss on components, and I hate that brand.

I have installed Leviton remote switches but the ones I have used are basically a remote control light switch at a wireless location. Handy, but wouldn’t work for this application. 

Does anyone have experience with another system or have a suggestion? This day and age I should be able to find a transmitter with two synced receivers for this kind of application. I don’t do much landscape lighting but perhaps there is a solution there?


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

I'd use lutron caseta or their VIVE product line, depending on what you need. Works standalone without a hub required. 

Put a Pico remote where the switch currently is on the wall, use either a VIVE relay or a Caseta switch on each driver to turn it on and off. Simply pair the Pico with the devices and it'll just work, no smart stuff required. Replace battery in Pico remote in 10 years.


----------



## NewLookElectric (11 d ago)

Kevin said:


> I'd use lutron caseta or their VIVE product line, depending on what you need. Works standalone without a hub required.
> 
> Put a Pico remote where the switch currently is on the wall, use either a VIVE relay or a Caseta switch on each driver to turn it on and off. Simply pair the Pico with the devices and it'll just work, no smart stuff required. Replace battery in Pico remote in 10 years.


The Vive looks like what I had in mind, I can just add a powpak to the line for the beam and another powpak for the far wall with a pico remote. But dang, those are expensive! That’s going to be a hard sale to the homeowner. 

If I were to go the caseta route (more reasonably priced) I can see how to add the caseta switch at the run I already installed, but I do not understand how to add in the beam and the far wall. Do I need an additional switch for each location and add it in-line in the attic space near the j-box? I don’t see a powpak solution for the caseta line to get these locations added into the system.

or Should I go the RA2 route?


----------

